# Recs for a sexy androgynous look?



## ashley8119 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm starting to build my portfolio and one of my models has a great face. She also has a platinum blonde mohawk, so for one shot, I was going to do something a bit more high fashion/editorial but I was also going to try a clean looking androgynous look and probably mess her hair up with texture waxes and whatnot a bit so it looks short and boyish. I was inspired by Legs, Angelina Jolie's character in Foxfire. Androgynous and slightly boyish looking, but very sexy. I want a sexy boyish look, not like Ellen DeGeneres or anything (due to the fact that my model has short platinum blonde hair and blue eyes) Any recs?

Reference images of Angelina Jolie in "Foxfire", and "Hackers":
http://www.proyouthpages.com/jolie-foxfire.jpg
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/514RJFW74QL.jpg
http://www.thevine.com.au/resources/...lina-jolie.jpg

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## monter (Jul 6, 2010)

Check out music videos for La Roux. Some of her looks are very very minimal, but the video for "Bulletproof" has some really cool bright looks if that's more what you're after.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Jul 12, 2010)

Check out the multiple makeup looks that Bill Kaulitz wear. 
Though they are quite similiar he does like to change it up.
And I guess for wanting a sexy boyish androgynous he is the perfect example of that in my eyes. 

Here are some  pictures of one of  looks, very simple yet very sexy


----------

